# Changes to Scotiabank's Free Seniors' Banking Fees



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I read someplace recently that the big banks are going to be discontinuing their free services for seniors, so I asked about it when I was in my Scotiabank branch today. I was told that that was generally true, but that the free services will be grandfathered for those of us who currently have them. I didn't think to ask for details, unfortunately - is it already in effect? - does the grandfathering apply only to accounts currently held by senior clients or will it also apply to new accounts opened by those clients? Does anyone have any further information on this?


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Karen, that's true for TD customers but so far they're the only big bank to change its offering for new senior banking customers. I wrote about this recently for The Star - http://www.thestar.com/business/per...ounts_for_seniors_a_look_at_some_options.html

I just checked the Scotia website and it still looks like you can get the free Scotia Plus account at age 59 - http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/0,,62,00.html

I mention in the article that some banks are NOT automatically giving seniors these free accounts when they become eligible, so you need to make sure you ask for it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for that link, Echo. It answers the questions that I should have asked when I was in the bank today.


----------

